# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قطعة من قصيدة للقُطامِي في الحث على الاجتماع وترك الفُرْقة

## عبد الله الحمراني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
"قال تعالى : { وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة } وقال تعالى : { كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أوتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم } . وقال تعالى : { ولقد آتينا بني إسرائيل الكتاب والحكم والنبوة } الآية وقال تعالى في موسى بن عمران مثل ذلك وقال : { ولا تكونوا كالذين تفرقوا واختلفوا من بعد ما جاءهم البينات } وقال : { إن الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا لست منهم في شيء } وقال : { فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله ذلك الدين القيم ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون } { منيبين إليه واتقوه وأقيموا الصلاة ولا تكونوا من المشركين } { من الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون } لأن المشركين كل منهم يعبد إلها يهواه . كما قال في الآية الأولى : { كبر على المشركين ما تدعوهم إليه } وقال : { يا أيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون عليم } { وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاتقون } { فتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم زبرا كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون } . 
فظهر أن: 
سبب الاجتماع والألفة جمع الدين والعمل به كله ، وهو عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، كما أمر به باطنا، وظاهرا . 
وسبب الفرقة : ترك حظ مما أمر العبد به ، والبغي بينهم . 
ونتيجة الجماعة : رحمة الله ، ورضوانه ، وصلواته ، وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة ، وبياض الوجوه . 
ونتيجة الفرقة : عذاب الله ، ولعنته ، وسواد الوجوه ، وبراءة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم . اهـ من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله كما في مجموع الفتاوى (1 / 16).
فلا اجتماع مع فساد عقيدة، ولا خير في دعوى اجتماع اختلطت فيه العقائد، فلم يعرف فيه القاصد والكائد، فالخير في الائتلاف على العقيدة السلمية الصافية، ونبذ الفُرْقة والتفرق، ومن هذا الباب كنت قد وقفت على أبيات من قصيدة للقُطامِي عمير بن شُيَيْم فيها نفَس الاجتماع والحث عليه، والترهيب من الفرقة وضرب أمثلة على عاقبة الافتراق، فأردت أن أسوقها إلى القارئ الكريم:
فيا قومي هلم إلى جميع  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وفيما قد مضى كان اعتبارُ
ألم يخز التفرق جند كسرى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأجلوا عن مدائنهم فطاروا
وشُق البحرُ عن أصحاب موسى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وغرِّقت الفراعنة الكفارُ
فكم من مدة سبقت لقوم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زمانا ثم يلحقها انتبار
فما من جِدة إلا ستبلى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتَقْضَأُ بعد جدتها الحِبار
فأنذركم مصائر قوم نوح  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكانت أمة فيها انشتار
وكان يسبح الرحمن شكرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولله المحامد والوقار
فلما أن أراد الله أمرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مضى والمشركون لهم جؤار
ونادى صاحبُ التنور نوحا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وصُب عليهمُ منه الوَبار
وضجوا عند جيئته إليهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا ينجي من القدَر الحِذار
وجاش الماء منهمرا إليهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كأن غثاءه خِرَقٌ نِشار
وعامت وهي قاصدة بإذنٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولولا الله جار بها الجَوار 
إلى الجودي حتى صار حِجْرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحان لتالك الغُمَر انحسار.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك على الكلام الطيب والقصيدة الرائعة 
نسأل الله ان يصلح الاحوال والقلوب

----------


## عبدالعزيز التميمي

ماشاء الله  تبارك الله  جزاك الله خير شيخنا عبدالله

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب, 
ووقانا الله شر الفرقة وشر المفرِّقين
وأهديك أخي هذه الكلمات المباركة لتاج رؤوسنا
سماحة الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة
في كتابه الممتع الشرح الممتع 4/ 158, 159
"قال تعالى: {{وَإِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً}} [المؤمنون: 52] وقال: {{أَنْ أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلاَ تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ}} [الشورى: 13] وقال: {{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعًا لَسْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ}} [الأنعام: 159] . فالأمةُ الإسلاميةُ أمةٌ واحدةٌ، وإنِ اختلفتْ آراؤها، فيجبُ أن يكون مظهرُها واحداً لا يختلفُ؛ لأنَّ الأمةَ الإسلاميةَ لها أعداء يعلنون العداوةَ صَراحةً، وهم الكفَّارُ الصُّرحاءُ مثل اليهود والنَّصارى والمجوس والوثنيين والشيوعيين وغيرهم.
ولها أعداءٌ يُخفُونَ عداوتَهم مثل المنافقين، وما أكثرُ المنافقين في زماننا، وإنْ كانوا يتسمَّونَ باسم غير النِّفاق، كحزبٍ معيَّنٍ مثلاً، فهناك طوائفُ كثيرةٌ لها أسماءٌ وأشكالٌ لكن المُسمَّى واحد، وكلُّها حَرْبٌ على الإسلام وعلى أهلِهِ، لذلك يجب على أهلِ الإسلام أن يكونوا أمةً واحدة.
ويؤسفنا كثيراً؛ أنْ نجدَ في الأمةِ الإسلاميةِ فِئةً تختلفُ في أمورٍ يسوغُ فيها الخلافُ، فتجعل الخلافَ فيها سبباً لاختلاف القلوبِ، فالخِلافُ في الأمةِ موجودٌ في عهد الصَّحابةِ، ومع ذلك بقيت قلوبُهم متَّفقةٌ، فالواجب على الشبابِ خاصَّة، وعلى كلِّ المستقيمين أن يكونوا يداً واحدة، ومظهراً واحداً؛ لأنَّ لهم أعداء يتربَّصونَ بهم الدَّوائر.
ونعلم جميعاً أنَّ التفرُّقَ أعظمُ سلاحٍ يفتِّتُ الأمةَ ويفرِّقُ كلمتَها، ومِن القواعدِ المشهورةِ عند النَّاسِ: أنك إذا أردتَ أنْ تنتصرَ على جماعةٍ فاحرصْ على التفرقة بينهم؛ لأنَّهم إذا اختلفوا صاروا سلاحاً لك على أنفسِهم، وليس أحدٌ بمعصوم، لكن إذا خالفك شخصٌ في الرَّأي في آية أو حديث مما يسوغُ فيه الاجتهاد؛ فالواجبُ عليك أنْ تتحمَّلَ هذا الخِلافَ، بل أنا أرى أنَّ الرَّجُلَ إذاخالفَكَ بمقتضى الدليلِ عنده لا بمقتضى العنادِ أنَّه ينبغي أن تزداد محبَّةً له؛ لأنَّ الذي يخالفُكَ بمقتضى الدَّليلِ لم يصانعْك ولم يحابِك، بل صار صريحاً مثلما أنك صريحٌ، أما الرَّجُلُ المعاندُ فإنَّه لم يرد الحقَّ.

----------

